# Family Reunion



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

The last couple of years we've had a family reunion of sorts at Arrow Rock State Park/Historical Site, MO. This place was ideal for this family as the town with it's B&B's is 1/2 mile from the campground. Providing lodging for both the campers and the "other" type of kin folk. All attendees are Missourians, and predominately, the St Louis metro area. The general consensus is to find another venue. Anyone have any thoughts on a locale that might work for this mixed bag of folks.

Any and all comments, suggestions or thoughts will be greatly appreciated.
And if you ever get a chance to visit Arrow Rock SP, it's well worth it.

thanks


----------



## jounderw (Oct 6, 2010)

Originally from St. Louis, I am familiar with this campground and area. I think that you will love it! Its a great place to go for a family get together as there is tons of beautiful space! Let us know how it goes and what you decided.

Canopy


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

JounderW... They are looking for a new venue! They've been to Arrow Rock SP but are looking for something different but is close enough to lodging for non-campers.

Since you are familiar with the area, can you recommend another place which can give them the same accomodations? I can certainly understand using different places. It's adds variety and provides new experiences.

I hope wherever they go will be just as enjoyable or the attendees will tar and feather whoever arranged the change...


----------

